# What would you make?



## Chris T (6/8/22)

heyyy guys 
i have a few concentrates i'd like you to look at and tell me what would you make with it 

needs some new recipes 


Acetyl Pyrazine 5% (TPA)Apple Snacks (SilverLine) (Cap)Banana Cream (Colorless) (LA)Banana Split (FW)Bavarian Cream (TPA)Berry (Crunch) Cereal (TPA)Cake (Yellow) (FW)Cereal 27 (Cap)Cream (Milky Undertone) (PG) (OoO)Cream Cheese Icing (LA)Cream Fresh (Panna Fresca) (FA)Deep Fried Pastry Dough (SC)Frosted Donut (TPA)Fruit Circles (TPA)Hazelnut (FW)Lucky Leprechaun Cereal (TPA)Marshmallow (FA)Meringue (FA)Milk (FW)New York Cheesecake v2 (Cap)Phosphor Mango (Frandy)Pistachio (TPA)Pistachio Cream (SC) (WF)Powdered Sugar (OOO)Strawberry, Ripe (TPA)Sugar Cone (ooo)Super Sweet (Cap)Sweet Cream (TPA)Sweet Strawberry (Cap)Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (FW)Vanilla Cookie (FA)Vanilla Custard II (TPA)Vanilla Custard v2 (Cap)Vanilla Whipped Cream (Cap)Waffle Cone (FW)Wild Strawberry (FRA)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/8/22)

My suggestion would be to go to : https://e-liquid-recipes.com/ or to https://alltheflavors.com/ .

Add your flavours to their list to create your stash and then just click to find out which recipes you can make with your flavours. 

You should obviously choose highly rated recipes and preferably more recent ones. Old recipes tended to use way higher flavour percentages because the hardware was less efficient.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/8/22)

Thumbsuck, try this:
1. 
7% TFA Vanilla Custard V2
2% CAP Vanilla Custard V2 (this is more a vanilla profile than custard if used right)
1% FA Marshmallow
1% FW Cake Yellow
1% TFA Sweet Cream
0.3 - 0.5% CAP Super Sweet

2. 
4% LA Banana Cream
1.5% FA Fresh Cream
1.5% FW Hazelnut
2.5% FW Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
0.75% FA Meringue
0.3 - 0.5% CAP Super Sweet

Mix 10ml initially, try it, adjust if necessary, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris T (27/8/22)

Good Morning 
@ivc_mixer i must say the first recipe you gave me is a banger for me pair it with a good cup of coffee and its golden

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/8/22)

Chris T said:


> Good Morning
> @ivc_mixer i must say the first recipe you gave me is a banger for me pair it with a good cup of coffee and its golden


Glad to hear you're enjoying it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

